# Seeking advice!



## JeanMichelM99 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello fellow forum-browsers,

 I'm Jean-Michel, a 14 year old man (probably boy), who started going to the gym 3 months ago, maybe 4. First 2-3 months I really just did random stuff, noticed nothing much, the last month I did a split and saw some gains. But realized it's not what I'm looking for. Even though mass is nice, I like calisthenics more, what I would like to ask you people, is there anyone that could help me finding a way to mix calisthenics with going to the gym, mostly calisthenics though. I still am rather new at calisthenics, I am ready to do full-body workouts to get the basics down, for both the gym and calisthenics!

 Hope I didn't ask too much, or made a post which was too long!

 Thanks in advance,

 Jean-Michel


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 29, 2014)

Cheers, Jean-Michel!

Good on ya' for getting strong and fit at your age! Full body workouts will take you a long way along with good nutrition.

Here's one of my favorite bodyweight workouts from a former colleague of mine. I think you'll like it. I might propose you mix this workout in 2x per week and then do 2 full-body resistance workouts focusing on learning the major compound lifts (squats, deads, bench). If you prefer, do the bodyweight workout 3x per week and your resistance workout 1x but you should definitely look to get familiar with the compound lifts which will serve you well as your body continues to gain size & strength.

Post-up your diet macros here as well if you'd like some guidance in that area.

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard. Im a little confused on what your goals are. So ur not too into weights and like the calisthenics more I get that. But what are u trying to do? Just stay in shape? Gain mass? Or shred up?  Its great to b interested in fitness at ur age. Keep it up and post up ur goals so we can help along.


----------



## JeanMichelM99 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks to both of you for responding! Well my dad is not too keen about me changing my eating pattern, but my mom 100% supports me, I haven't changed anything yet though.. I'm kinda lost on the dieting area.. And I think I like the 2 times bodyweight and 2 times compound exercise gym workouts. My goals are to mostly gain strength, hand in hand with gaining some mass and staying in shape. I care more about the strength though, since I'd rather have a smaller toned muscular body, than just huge mass..

Thanks again!

Jean-Michel

EDIT: Just saw your full bodyweight workout, the diamond/tricep push up, shouldn't it be done with fingers pointing to each other, to make a triangular form with your hands? Instead of making a W?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

at your age u have years to see what works for u..keep lifting and eating bro


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome to UGBB. it great to see you putting such effort into your fitness at your age. Keep it going and never stop.


----------



## JeanMichelM99 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks Brother Bundy & JAXNY,

does size actually matter for any of these workouts given, though? I,m 170 cm so I guess 5'7 tall and weigh 64 kg, no idea how much lbs that is, I would guess around 140 lbs..

- Jean Michel


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

JeanMichelM99 said:


> Thanks Brother Bundy & JAXNY,
> 
> does size actually matter for any of these workouts given, though? I,m 170 cm so I guess 5'7 tall and weigh 64 kg, no idea how much lbs that is, I would guess around 140 lbs..
> 
> - Jean Michel



u get size from them plus a good diet..Use weight that u feel comfortable with and always use good form..To be honest i would focus more on body weight lifts untill your alittle older but thats just my opinion..If u want to get under the bar go for it.If u keep lifting and eating by the time your 21 u could be a natty animal


----------



## JeanMichelM99 (Mar 29, 2014)

So at this age I shouldn't worry too much about my diet? Even though I really think it's imbalanced.. And what's a "natty animal"?

Jean-Michel


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

JeanMichelM99 said:


> So at this age I shouldn't worry too much about my diet? Even though I really think it's imbalanced.. And what's a "natty animal"?
> 
> Jean-Michel



diet is everything young man


----------



## JeanMichelM99 (Mar 29, 2014)

Could you advise me anything I should read, or watch? And yet again, what's a natty animal!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

JeanMichelM99 said:


> Could you advise me anything I should read, or watch? And yet again, what's a natty animal!


youtube got great videos you can learn from..natty means u didnt use any substances


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 29, 2014)

JeanMichelM99 said:


> EDIT: Just saw your full bodyweight workout, the diamond/tricep push up, shouldn't it be done with fingers pointing to each other, to make a triangular form with your hands? Instead of making a W?



They form a 'W' in the center of your chest with your thumbs roughly an inch apart.


----------



## JeanMichelM99 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ahh thanks Bundy, I guessed something like that already, but nothing wrong with being sure. I'll definetly check out some vids on youtube! And NbleSavage, I guess I learned diamond pushups wrong then! 

Jean-Michel


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 29, 2014)

JeanMichelM99 said:


> Thanks Brother Bundy & JAXNY,
> 
> does size actually matter for any of these workouts given, though? I,m 170 cm so I guess 5'7 tall and weigh 64 kg, no idea how much lbs that is, I would guess around 140 lbs..
> 
> - Jean Michel



No size does not matter for any of those work outs. At this moment size should not be a concern for you. If you want size down the road then you will remember this very important word during your initial beginning in working out. If you remember this word  good things will follow. That word is" FORM"  
your form, the proper way to execute a movement. 
Will get the the best possible results with the less chance of injuries during your life time of working out. 
There are many people out there that have poor form and there development will reflect that. Results will be poor. Learn the correct form for every exercise that you do and quality strength and size will fallow.
It is critical that you learn proper form from the get go and do not develope poor form for a life time.


----------



## JeanMichelM99 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks alot JAXNY!

I'm going to have to reconsider many forms if the exercises I do.. Since sometimes I just want to dish out as many reps as possible. 
I'll be starting my new routine as of Monday, might keep a journal here or just buy one.

Jean-Michel


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome I'm new to about a month I'm female old to be ur mom with that said this guys are awesome with advice on all levels. So don't hesitate good luck proud of you


----------



## JeanMichelM99 (Mar 30, 2014)

Haha thanks alot lightwt44!


----------



## JeanMichelM99 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi I found two 2day splits and I don't know which one of them I should choose: http://imgur.com/nuU3c2l or http://imgur.com/XwCI9Gk
I already decided I would go with the bodyweight routine that was advised to me!

Jean-Michel


----------



## big fish (Mar 30, 2014)

If you want to do calisthenics check out charlse bronsons book solitary fitness. Its all jail house exercises. You can also do dips and muscle ups. The main thing tho is eating good


----------



## JeanMichelM99 (Mar 30, 2014)

Started reading some of it right now. Thanks man!


----------



## big fish (Mar 30, 2014)

No prob man. We are all here to help each other


----------



## Muscle Master (Mar 30, 2014)

You can mix them together just make sure you are hitting the same muscles with your gym exercises and with your calisthenics. For example when you workout chest you can do pushups, when you workout your back you can do pullups ...


----------



## JeanMichelM99 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ah kk thanks man! I think I'll be doing a different calisthenic workout after all, going to add in some skill work after all! 

Jean-Michel


----------

